# Killifish?



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So I've been looking into killifish lately and I've been intrested in the future getting a pair or 2, the only problem is, I don't know mch care about them, I was wondering if any of you betta keepers keep killifish as well? Could you maybe give me a couple tips and how many per gallons, water params? I would love too know a lot about them and I recently saw a tank with a couple and they just looked beautiful! I mean absolutely stunning!! They were like a miniature betta fish with plakat!!! If any of you have any I would also love too see pics if you have the time or just info  whichever is great I would love too hear from all you guys and I'm researching them aswell!! Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There are so many different species of killifish out there and they all have their own individual care requirements so it is rather difficult to succinctly answer your question. 

Annuals are only very short-lived, as in the wild they would generally only last about a year before dying. The process of storing and hatching their eggs can also be more difficult. 

Non-annuals can live several years. I prefer fish from the Aphyosemion and Fundulopanchax genera, and many of these species are excellent for beginners. 

Generally soft, cool water is preferred by killifish. Some species can be more aggressive than others, and it is often recommended to have a couple of females per male. 

You will want a lid on your tank as they are adept jumpers and will slip through the smallest gap. I used to use cling wrap over my killifish tanks and still lost several fish through jumping. 

Also, killifish keepers do not like hybrids. So do not keep species that can interbreed together. 

I do not know why killifish are not more popular in the hobby. They are so colourful, have unique breeding habits, and are very personable. If I had the space and money for it, I would definitely have them again. In America you are definitely way more spoiled for choice. We can only import a handful of species here into Australia and no eggs at all.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks little! I'll defeniatley look into species and such ! I defeniatley want too get a pair now, probably off of AB or an lfs, do you know their gallon requirements and such? Are they social fish? Do they need each other (males+females) ? Thanks 
I'm just so excited about learning about ten maybe investing in non annuals will be my thing


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would recommend looking at something like Aphyosemion australe (there are several different colour varities). This was my first killifish and I had plenty of success with keeping and breeding them. 

Some species are more sensitive than others, and can be harder to induce to spawn if breeding is your end goal. 

The smaller species don't require a lot of space. I usually have about 20L for a pair. Something like Fundulopanchax sjoestedti, which is a big and sometimes aggressive fish, would obviously need a lot more space. 

I find them to be relatively social. With species like australe, your male will get very long filaments on his tail if he is the only male in the tank. One of my males had very long filaments and then I put him in with his sons and they were eaten off by the end of the day. 

Seriouslyfish has some killifish profiles, which provides some pretty in-depth information in regards to care and breeding.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll defeniately look into the species you showed me! I am a bit slighty interested in breeding them but no where in the near future too. I was wondering, what would RO water do to the killifish water? Will they like it? If not will I need too add some additives ? Sorry haha! I don't know much about RO water


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is an example of the fish I saw at the store! It's probably too hard too care for but I love it!! I just searched the ones you have me and the orange color is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Here is an example of the fish I saw at the store! It's probably too hard too care for but I love it!! I just searched the ones you have me and the orange color is beautiful!!!!!


Not that hard to care for, but their lifespan is only 6-9 months, so if you can bring yourself to not get attached, then get one.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah Blu, that one is from the Nothobrachius family, one of the annuals


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh,  

Dang, lol I was hoping it was a non annual >__< I'll guess I'll have too look more into non annuals, are there any other non annuals that have a wide variety of color but easier too care for?


----------

